# Grity Yogurt



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, it's been a long time since I have posted here. Life has a way of getting busy. I made yogurt yesterday and it turned out grity. I poured 2 quarts into a pot, heated it to 180 then let it cool to 120. I took some of the milk and mixed it with 4 tbls of yogurt. I then mixed that in with the rest of the milk. I had a crock pot fill with water at 120, I poured the milk mixture into quart jars and capped them, then I put them in the crock. I kept the temp at 120 for about four hours and the yogurt was already set. I strained the whey and what I got was grity yogurt! Anyone know why that may be? Thanks.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Merks said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a long time since I have posted here. Life has a way of getting busy. I made yogurt yesterday and it turned out grity. I poured 2 quarts into a pot, heated it to 180 then let it cool to 120. I took some of the milk and mixed it with 4 tbls of yogurt. I then mixed that in with the rest of the milk. I had a crock pot fill with water at 120, I poured the milk mixture into quart jars and capped them, then I put them in the crock. I kept the temp at 120 for about four hours and the yogurt was already set. I strained the whey and what I got was grity yogurt! Anyone know why that may be? Thanks.


I don't have the answer but would like to know--I quit making yogurt because I kept getting that gritty stuff. Set well & tasted find, just the texture was a problem


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

It's good to know I am not alone in this, maybe thats just the way homemade is.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

No, you can make yogurt at home that is creamy, thick and delicious! But homemade yogurt can become gritty for a variety of reasons, most of them having to do with temperature control:

1 - If the incubation temperature is too hot, the yogurt will be gritty. 120F is too hot. Try to keep the incubation temperature to between 100-110F.

2 - If you preheat your milk, make sure the temperature does not exceed 180F and never let the milk boil. Stir it often.

3 - Some people add powdered milk to their yogurt mixture. If you do this, make sure to blend it in really, really well, else (guess what?) your yogurt can become gritty.

Homemade yogurt will never have the texture of commercial brands, because of all the weird additives in the commercial brands. But if you strain the whey off your yogurt after incubation and give it a good whisk before refrigerating, I think you'll be pretty happy with what you make.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Guess I will have to try again. The taste was good, but I don't like the grit. Thanks for the advice on temps.


----------

